# Japanese Entertainment is slowly being corrupted by western ideologies.



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Mel Kishida Interview: Blue Reflection, Fan Service, And The Importan…
					

archived 13 Oct 2021 21:41:18 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Mel Kishida is talking about how the developers of the Blue Reflection games have decided to tone down fan service for western audiences due to the "changing times".

People who are denying that the west is influencing japanese entertainment are looking mighty stupid right about now. Soon they will start to shrink the breast sizes and make it so the men and women can only be depicted in certain politically correct ways. 

Just accept it, in a few years the community will be rife with division and politics being discussed lol.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

Blue Reflection was ass to begin with.

No amount of fanservice can save such a sterile creation.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Blue Reflection was ass to begin with.
> 
> No amount of fanservice can save such a sterile creation.


Of course you would say that since you are a sony fanboy who likes western ideology. You definitely seem to like simping for it.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Oct 15, 2021)

You already had a thread for this OP, why are you such an InsolentFaggot?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> You already had a thread for this OP, why are you such an InsolentFaggot?


It got locked.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Of course you would say that since you are a sony fanboy who likes western ideology. You definitely seem to like simping for it.


If you want to play an RPG about japan, play yakuza Like a Dragon, not this horseshit.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> If you want to play an RPG about japan, play yakuza Like a Dragon, not this horseshit.


You mean that game that was toned down compared to the other Yakuza games? Gee I wonder why you are recommending it.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> It got locked.


Ah, carry on then.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 15, 2021)

What does this mean? Less schoolgirls with giant boobs and huge tentacle cocks?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> You mean that game that was toned down compared to the other Yakuza games? Gee I wonder why you are recommending it.


You're retarded, Judgement is adapting the Yakuza gameplay and going forward yakuza is now becoming a Turn based RPG.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Oct 15, 2021)

Thumb Butler said:


> What does this mean? Less schoolgirls with giant boobs and huge tentacle cocks?


No, the pedophile leftoids are into that shit.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> You're retarded, Judgement is adapting the Yakuza gameplay and going forward yakuza is now becoming a Turn based RPG.



I meant content wise not gameplay wise.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 15, 2021)

It does come to money as well as interests.

The problem is that the States, for fucking years, hasn't shown its mettle that it likes what anime's brought to the table of entertainment to where the world knows that it's not just a fad or something. There's been How to Draw Manga books translated out in English since the 1990s, and not like the crummy obviously "bakagaijin rakugai" shit produced by shills, but shit from the actual pros. When the anime boom came in the 2000s, high schoolers were so blown by what cool shit anime brought that they wanted to make their own anime shit and video games.

But no, since then all we've got going for us is shit like the Marvel Mangaverse, Anime News Network outspokenly hoping for Japan to make anime whenever it opens up and screams like a bitch with its faggot fat mouth, and artists at anime conventions hosting glorified fan art than to dare take the plunge and rise up as their own.

"It's all so tiring."



WhoIsSutterKane said:


> No, the pedophile leftoids are into that shit.


lol, from what I've seen, the leftoids have always been offended about anime having sex appeal, then they get caught with their pants down about to do it with actual children and being a non stop cheese pizza eater


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I meant content wise not gameplay wise.


Gameplay *IS* the content


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> It does come to money as well as interests.
> 
> The problem is that the States, for fucking years, hasn't shown its mettle that it likes what anime's brought to the table of entertainment to where the world knows that it's not just a fad or something. There's been How to Draw Manga books translated out in English since the 1990s, and not like the crummy obviously "bakagaijin rakugai" shit produced by shills, but shit from the actual pros. When the anime boom came in the 2000s, high schoolers were so blown by what cool shit anime brought that they wanted to make their own anime shit and video games.
> 
> ...



Sorry how has this got to do with the western wanting to destroy Japan? 



Marissa Moira said:


> Gameplay *IS* the content



Sorry I enjoy the aesthetic side of things too.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 15, 2021)

Modern anime is dogshit. Stick with anything before 2015.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Modern anime is dogshit. Stick with anything before 2015.


>Steven Universe


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> >Steven Universe


Not an anime.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Not an anime.


But is a shitty western cartoon regardless so why should I take your word for it?


----------



## Harvey WINstein (Oct 15, 2021)

How so?


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> But is a shitty western cartoon regardless so why should I take your word for it?


Because what I use as an anonymous screen name and avatar isn't relevant to the discussion.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 15, 2021)

Gaylord once again whining over anime.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Sorry I enjoy the aesthetic side of things too.


No that just means you're a fucking secondary who uses anime as a sexual release just like the troons.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Sorry how has this got to do with the western wanting to destroy Japan?


"Idle hands are the Devil's playthings". 

Maybe it's a combination of corporate politics, maybe the conditioning of sequential art to be children's entertainment by the censors and morality squads, maybe it's never forgotten World War II platitudes, but you'd think that anime artists inspired out here would be able to do as the authors and artists out in Japan and sublimate/isolate any kind of politics in favor of general humanity and morals. Not so.

Until the States learns to do as their forefathers did and rebel the fuck out of their personal God and Heaven given rights out of human nature and principle than to any intitutional power, anime shit made out in the States will always be politically charged to shit.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> anime shit made out in the States will always be politically charged to shit.


What about Black Dynamite?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> "Idle hands are the Devil's playthings".
> 
> Maybe it's a combination of corporate politics, maybe the conditioning of sequential art to be children's entertainment by the censors and morality squads, maybe it's never forgotten World War II platitudes, but you'd think that anime artists inspired out here would be able to do as the authors and artists out in Japan and sublimate/isolate any kind of politics in favor of general humanity and morals. Not so.
> 
> Until the States learns to do as their forefathers did and rebel the fuck out of their personal God and Heaven given rights out of human nature and principal than to any intitutional power, anime shit made out in the States will always be politically charged to shit.



So this is just about the fake western "anime" then? Huh.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 15, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> What about Black Dynamite?


shit is slammin' before Adult Swim started preaching to the choir


----------



## Big Ruski (Oct 15, 2021)

Harvey WINstein said:


> How so?
> View attachment 2628203


Lol where's that from?


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> So this is just about the fake western "anime" then? Huh.


Much to the dismay of purists, anime doesn't live in a bubble. Artistic integrity is what breeds creative inspiration, which then should fuel encouragement and drive for more artistic integrity and creative inspiration. They got a lot of their inspiration from American action and sci fi movies back in the day, as well as classic stories and mythology.

The only reason I can see Japan going woke now is because they are thinking the loudest voices across the pond is what is popular and mainstream consensus.


----------



## Harvey WINstein (Oct 15, 2021)

Big Ruski said:


> Lol where's that from?


No clue, I hate all anime that isn't Hamtaro. It used to be posted on image boards alot, I remembered it and found it by googling "black baby anime".


----------



## Cool Username (Oct 15, 2021)

I think only the mangas, animes and videogames that have a bigger quantity of american consumers will be "western-washed". The japs don't even take the rest of the world into account when they export their entertainment shit. If it's good for the ameritards, it's good for the others.

In the same way, american companies that sell japanese shows and games, like Netflix and Steam, probably expect some sort of "localization" so as not to offend anyone and attract as much people as possible. 
For example Netflix bought the remake of an anime called Shaman King. In the story there's a black kid with big thick lips, so in the series they just gave him a normal mouth. So the american niggers wouldn't complain. 

On the other hand I suppose everything that's consumed internally, like only in Japan and not abroad, won't suffer any changes.
It's a matter of money.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 15, 2021)

Japan isn't in isolation. They're going to be hungry for western money, but it's diseased. Also, globohomo won't let them be untouched.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Japan isn't in isolation. They're going to be hungry for western money, but it's diseased. Also, globohomo won't let them be untouched.


Though I notice woke shit doesn't tend to sell that well anyway especially if it's boring and sterile.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Oct 15, 2021)

I love when weebs act like anime hasn't been pandering to western audiences for like decades now and it's some pure, untouched thing.


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Oct 15, 2021)

So are they just toning down the American release or are they censoring it for Japan as well? If the former, then just learn Japanese and import if you care so much. When releasing things internationally, it's good business to give each country a product that's more catered to their sensibilities. As long as the Japanese version isn't affected I don't really care.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 15, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> I love when weebs act like anime hasn't been pandering to western audiences for like decades now and it's some pure, untouched thing.


Anime became more mainstream in the 2010s.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> Much to the dismay of purists, anime doesn't live in a bubble. Artistic integrity is what breeds creative inspiration, which then should fuel encouragement and drive for more artistic integrity and creative inspiration. They got a lot of their inspiration from American action and sci fi movies back in the day, as well as classic stories and mythology.
> 
> The only reason I can see Japan going woke now is because they are thinking the loudest voices across the pond is what is popular and mainstream consensus.


Also 90% of all anime is done in Korea now.



Crystal Golem said:


> I love when weebs act like anime hasn't been pandering to western audiences for like decades now and it's some pure, untouched thing.


Yeah they missed the boat by about three decades.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Oct 15, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Anime became more mainstream in the 2010s.


It's been that way even longer tbh stuff like Samurai Champloo even from 2004 was a pretty direct effort to pull in western audiences. That's not even accounting for the adaptations of popular western literature going back to like the 80s with stuff like Heidi.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Also 90% of all anime is done in Korea now.


I didn't realise the outsourcing was that major by 90%.


----------



## WULULULULU (Oct 15, 2021)

Just critique what you see in Japan. 90% of anime and Jap vidya is shit. Chink ones on the other hand are pretty shit 100%


----------



## augment (Oct 15, 2021)

Didn't anime (and manga as a whole) begin by aping disney?

Also what is this game. It looks like one of those bland Compile Heart mass produced adventures that you forget about an hour after stop playing.


----------



## Cyclonus (Oct 15, 2021)

If you really want to conform to western standards you could unpixelate the vaginas.


----------



## Yizu (Oct 15, 2021)

Why do you care this much about cartoon character's tits? Touch some grass.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 15, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Also 90% of all anime is done in Korea now.
> 
> 
> Yeah they missed the boat by about three decades.


No wonder most animation feel so generic nowadays. No real soul put into it.


----------



## WULULULULU (Oct 15, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> No wonder most animation feel so generic nowadays. No real soul put into it.


Then comes the Chink anime adaptations. Chink IP, Japanese anime format, Korean made. Even less soul.


----------



## raspberry mocha (Oct 15, 2021)

Not surprising since the most degenerate shit these days comes from anime and its fans.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice to know that Kiwi Farms is pro censorship now.


----------



## rareblacklobster (Oct 15, 2021)

Jewish ideologies. Not western.


----------



## rareblacklobster (Oct 15, 2021)

agility_ said:


> Didn't anime (and manga as a whole) begin by aping disney?
> 
> Also what is this game. It looks like one of those bland Compile Heart mass produced adventures that you forget about an hour after stop playing.


Started more or less with Astro Boy. The art direction was heavily inspired from old Disney movies. Every other cartoonist from Japan copied from it with small differences, slowly morphing it into what it is now.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Nice to know that Kiwi Farms is pro censorship now.


Gaylord is an anime-loving coomer who can't comprehend that not even the Japanese have a strong appreciation to barely-disguised fapbait games.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Oct 15, 2021)

Anime sucks and Japan hasn't made anything good in 20 years.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Nice to know that Kiwi Farms is pro censorship now.


It's not that people are pro censorship, it's just that you're a feminist's  grievance wet dream.


----------



## HumanHive (Oct 15, 2021)

rareblacklobster said:


> Jewish ideologies. Not western.


Jewish Ideology is western ideology. Only Han culture can save the world from Globohomo.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Only Han culture can save the world from Globohomo.


A country that has entire sprawling villages of gay men living in shacks that would put even the most slavic to shame is somehow going to stop gays.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> You mean that game that was toned down compared to the other Yakuza games? Gee I wonder why you are recommending it.


Yakuza 7 was toned down? Plenty of Yakuza fans feel it turned the wacky up too high. Personally, I love summoning crawdads to do my bidding.


----------



## deadeggbeard (Oct 15, 2021)

Why would anyone over 11 years old give a fuck about cartoons?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Yakuza 7 was toned down? Plenty of Yakuza fans feel it turned the wacky up too high. Personally, I love summoning crawdads to do my bidding.



Sexual content wise.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Sexual content wise.


That confirms my statement that Gaylord is an anime-loving coomer.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 15, 2021)

Wake me back up when the FtMs actually get their way and the advancing big booty bitches get exterminated by the Ayyden invasion.

Finding an anime where the first five minutes isn't a teenage boy getting sodomized by a delivery truck into another world brimming with women who want to copulate with fuck him, or where the first 2000 frames of the very first episode isn't completely dominated by uncensored asses and titties aggressively hovering towards an unsuspecting, barely pubescent(?) boy(?) as several onerous yet undeniably female mating calls violently reverberate in the scene is becoming increasingly more akin to trying to find a half-centimeter diamond in the Australian desert without getting bullied to literal death by the fauna.

It didn't use to be this way-- and certainly not to this extent-- but the otaku whales that carry the Japanese pop culture industry on their backs are too fat to locate their おちんちん and have additionally lost most feeling therein; accordingly, the industry is increasingly serving the purpose of helping them find them if only momentarily, not unlike how you would help a friend locate their phone by calling it... and then charge them a grand for the service.

The Japanese pop culture industry's primary purpose is dick recovery. It's present _raison d'être_ is dick recovery.

_Japanese_ dick recovery.

And you can imagine how increasingly difficult it becomes to accomplish this by the year.

The Japanese race will concentrate itself into *extinction *well before its pop culture industry gives itself the chance to consider the plight of self-important, amorphous, mannish _gaijin _blobs and their long-obliterated self-esteem masquerading as a concern for creating an allegedly better society that isn't even their own.


----------



## byuu (Oct 15, 2021)

First they came for the loli, and I did not speak out - because I was not a pedo.
Then they came for the rape porn, and I did not speak out - because I was not a kekistani
Then they came for your anime tiddies, and I did not speak out - because I was not a virgin

Then they came for me but I had a life.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Sexual content wise.


Are you allergic to playing full blown H games like Evenicle and Sengoku Rance? Porn isn't dropping off the face of the Earth just because some lady in Final Fantasy doesn't have JJJXL breasts suffocating Sephiroth. You're sounding like those fujos that throw a fit when their gay OTP doesn't become canon.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Are you allergic to playing full blown H games like Evenicle and Sengoku Rance? Porn isn't dropping off the face of the Earth just because some lady in Final Fantasy doesn't have JJJXL breasts suffocating Sephiroth. You're sounding like those fujos that throw a fit when their gay OTP doesn't become canon.


For real I don't really like porn games, but I like honest artistic expression which is what Political Correctness doesn't allow.


----------



## Liber Pater (Oct 15, 2021)

Noooooo not the heckin' softcore pornerino!

Seriously, though, of all the things (((Western influences))) are doing with Japanese media, depriving you of booba is probably one of the least destructive.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 15, 2021)

It's not going to be that bad, even if they give Woke a try they'll stop after it doesn't make any money, not keep barreling ahead out of spite.



Lapis Lazuli said:


> Modern anime is dogshit. Stick with anything before 2015.


2015 and below or pre-2015? What's supposed to have changed post 2015? I have noticed a shift with everything after that year but I'd like your specific thoughts.

Please Tell Me Galko Chan was 2016 though (albeit right at the start of the year) and that series is great.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's not going to be that bad, even if they give Woke a try they'll stop after it doesn't make any money, not keep barreling ahead out of spite.
> 
> 
> 2015 and below or pre-2015? What's supposed to have changed post 2015? I have noticed a shift with everything after that year but I'd like your specific thoughts.
> ...


2015 and below, though maybe I can say 2016. I just feel a lot of the good anime came out before 2015, but the best anime came out in the 90s. Nowadays, all anime feels the same. Either it's a shonen or a harem, the former usually being somewhat better in quality.

Ever since garbage like SAO and Darling In The Franxx got popular, the general quality for anime regressed significantly.


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> For real I don't really like porn games, but I like honest artistic expression which is what Political Correctness doesn't allow.


There's more games than Blue Reflection. How about look around more. Maybe play some games from the past you missed.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 15, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> 2015 and below, though maybe I can say 2016. I just feel a lot of the good anime came out before 2015, but the best anime came out in the 90s. Nowadays, all anime feels the same. Either it's a shonen or a harem, the former usually being somewhat better in quality.
> 
> Ever since garbage like SAO and Darling In The Franxx got popular, the general quality for anime regressed significantly.


One big difference between 2015 and below and now is the My Hero Academia anime, which has brought a whole new generation of fans who are honestly pretty annoying.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 15, 2021)

Equivocal_Iki said:


> There's more games than Blue Reflection. How about look around more. Maybe play some games from the past you missed.



I just don't want other games being influenced. This shit has gotten out of hand and the western entertainment industry isn't healthy at all.


----------



## Llama king (Oct 15, 2021)

Japanese entertainment is mostly shit anyway so I don't care


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I just don't want other games being influenced. This shit has gotten out of hand and the western entertainment industry isn't healthy at all.


Spoken like a man unaware of the horror that is the Japanese idol industry.

Or, shit, Japanese work culture in general. You know _karoshi_ is a Japanese term, yeah?


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Oct 15, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> It's been that way even longer tbh stuff like Samurai Champloo even from 2004 was a pretty direct effort to pull in western audiences. That's not even accounting for the adaptations of popular western literature going back to like the 80s with stuff like Heidi.


It may have been getting progressively more popular, but when you no longer had to wait a week for fansubbing groups to translate currently airing anime I think that was another turning point. As all currently airing shows can now profit immediately from appealing to western audiences rather than dismiss them as a bunch of pirates.



Big Ruski said:


> Lol where's that from?


Anime sourcing technology has come a long way.








InsolentGaylord said:


> I just don't want other games being influenced. This shit has gotten out of hand and the western entertainment industry isn't healthy at all.


Maybe try looking for games that aren't on the Steam storefront? This is starting to sound like "All new games are shit" "Well, how about this game?" "that's not even AAA and mainstream, it's shit". I admit I haven't done my research in to the doujin market but the writing's been on the wall for almost a decade: learn Japanese and go deep in to the indie scene if you think like this. You can't even trust translators anymore to not insert progressive shit in to the translations. Everything brought over is curated and likely you don't like the curators.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I just don't want other games being influenced. This shit has gotten out of hand and the western entertainment industry isn't healthy at all.


You're probably looking at a small fucking fraction of it and claiming it's a huge problem.

Legend of Heroes has had 4 games brought over with no alterations, Ys has had 3,, and Legend of heroes is getting 4 of the formerly Asian only games released in the west. Bandai is now going around asking what western customers want in terms of Tales of games since Arise took off. Sega is making a sequel to Yakuza Like a Dragon and Judgement due to how well they did in the west. It has never been a better time to experience game series.

Any possible negatives are largely and by majority outweighed by the good.


----------



## GHTD (Oct 15, 2021)

>InsolentGaylord OP

Boomer opinion discarded.


----------



## Spamton (Oct 15, 2021)

I feel like this guy just wants this to happen at this point with how much he's pointing it out.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

Equivocal_Iki said:


> I admit I haven't done my research in to the doujin market but the writing's been on the wall for almost a decade: learn Japanese and go deep in to the indie scene if you think like this. You can't even trust translators anymore to not insert progressive shit in to the translations. Everything brought over is curated and likely you don't like the curators.


The Japanese indie scene when it comes to games, language won't help you. They do a ton of bullet hell games or rhythm games, the only one where language may help is some shit ass visual novel and call it a game. They're by and large are not going to be what most westerners think when they think of Japanese games and they're genres that most people won't like.  The arcade scene over there was killed by corona and every arcade manufacturer is not putting more resources into developing for amusement areas. So you're no longer getting these games designed around inserting quarters to continue so designing around arcade mechanics and restrictions has pretty much died.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 15, 2021)

I know this is an Insolent Gaylord thread, but some of you need to learn to troll harder


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Oct 15, 2021)

The Japanese are a bunch of degenerate subhumans anyway, so nothing of value would be lost if this were true.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Oct 15, 2021)

Equivocal_Iki said:


> It may have been getting progressively more popular, but when you no longer had to wait a week for fansubbing groups to translate currently airing anime I think that was another turning point. As all currently airing shows can now profit immediately from appealing to western audiences rather than dismiss them as a bunch of pirates.


The ease of consumption is one thing but where anime really got it's lasting appeal and cache on western markets as well as many markets around the world especially in Asia was actually very early in it's conception. 

Heck go back to the original Speed Racer series and tell me that wasn't made to be exported. Or how about one of the most popular manga/anime series of all time Dragon Ball which incorporates mythologies from all over the world and is heavily influenced by Hong Kong action movies which were insanely popular in the west at the time.

Anime companies actually used very similar long term marketing strategies to Japanese car companies by making cheap products that were easy to sell across many markets until foreign consumers were comfortable enough with the product and it had more or less become a household name.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 15, 2021)

Spamton said:


> I feel like this guy just wants this to happen at this point with how much he's pointing it out.


It's not just him, many people do. They want progressive wokeism to take hold stronger than it has ever before, so they can have a bad guy that they can wake up every day and hate.

That's why he he keeps posting bullshit like that. He is in essence proving there is a strong demand for libtard media franchises to exist, for he himself wants them to.

Similar to how many people want actual racism to come back in droves so they can be professional victims.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Of course you would say that since you are a sony fanboy who likes western ideology. You definitely seem to like simping for it.


See when we criticize for @Marissa Moira for being a contrarian, he can take it in stride. When you do it, you’re no more better than him acting like a doomsayer over a video game franchise that no one had heard of until today.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 15, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> 2015 and below, though maybe I can say 2016. I just feel a lot of the good anime came out before 2015, but the best anime came out in the 90s. Nowadays, all anime feels the same. Either it's a shonen or a harem, the former usually being somewhat better in quality.
> 
> Ever since garbage like SAO and Darling In The Franxx got popular, the general quality for anime regressed significantly.


Blame isekai, because isekai is trash but it appeals to Western fags so manages to make money. It's also reflective of the dearth of creativity since isekai is a genre full of trash and only the trash gets adapted. At least moe anime and CGDCT is still good. Even if some of the shows are generic and dull, at least the girls are usually cute.


Dom Cruise said:


> One big difference between 2015 and below and now is the My Hero Academia anime, which has brought a whole new generation of fans who are honestly pretty annoying.


It's literally just zoomer Naruto, right down to the fanbase full of creepy fujos.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 16, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> But is a shitty western cartoon regardless so why should I take your word for it?


Go get a REAL woman.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 16, 2021)

MF ALBERT said:


> See when we criticize for @Marissa Moira for being a contrarian, he can take it in stride. When you do it, you’re no more better than him acting like a doomsayer over a video game franchise that no one had heard of until today.


One man's contrarian is another man's centrist, such is our cross to bear.


----------



## Ser Prize (Oct 16, 2021)

I agree with Insol here, if only because we've seen that as progressives crack down on "unnecessary" T&A they keep going further and further. It's laughable at first to say "OH NO NOT THE ANIME TITTIES" but you've seen before where giving inch gets you.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 16, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> I agree with Insol here, if only because we've seen that as progressives crack down on "unnecessary" T&A they keep going further and further. It's laughable at first to say "OH NO NOT THE ANIME TITTIES" but you've seen before where giving inch gets you.


Stop glorifying trash then, the original Blue Reflection game and anime bombed hard in Japan. It was garbage of the highest order. The George Floyd of anime IPs.


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Oct 16, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Nice to know that Kiwi Farms is pro censorship now.


Nigga you giving anime fans a bad name and no KiwiFarms isn't for pro-censorship. We are pro-*


Spoiler



"


*


Spoiler



*STOP POSTING BOKU NO PICO PORN ON THIS WEBSITE OR WE GET PRISON TIME SIR!"*


----------



## Everything is on FIRE! (Oct 16, 2021)

Harvey WINstein said:


> No clue, I hate all anime that isn't Hamtaro. It used to be posted on image boards alot, I remembered it and found it by googling "black baby anime".


Sorry if this has already been answered but that's from Season 4 of My Hero Academia.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 16, 2021)

Everything is on FIRE! said:


> My Hero Academia


Faggot ass show for hipster mainstream faggots

Real anime fans watch superior kino anime made for real actual anime fans such as Pop Team Epic, Sword Art Online, Darling in the Franxx, Pupa, Boruto and Boku no Pico.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 16, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Real anime fans watch superior kino anime made for real actual anime fans such as Pop Team Epic, Sword Art Online, Darling in the Franxx, Pupa, Boruto and Boku no Pico.


The anime equivalent of fed posting.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 16, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> He is in essence proving there is a strong demand for libtard media franchises to exist, for he himself wants them to.



Unironically no lol. I legit want that shit to go away because I mean...most people don't even genuinely like that shit so what's the loss?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 16, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Unironically no lol. I legit want that shit to go away because I mean...most people don't even genuinely like that shit so what's the loss?


You legit want it to go away, but you can't stop talking about it or broadcasting it and thereby bringing attention to it.

Nope certainly a billion clickbait artists won't make outrage videos about and will not collect advertiser money from the youtube videos' they make.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Oct 16, 2021)

I don't know what you're talking about, but i like the aethestic of Yakuza franchise and their spin-offs, like Judgment and those PSP games.
Other thing is i'm not much into anime nowadays, only viewing ocassionally the older ones. Probably high detailed violence (mainly hand-to-hand combat) is one of my favorite things, shit i'm sure MHA & Attack of the Titan doesn't have.
Now, if shit like My Little Witch Academia exist since that crap is literally a love letter to western media is for something, right? Japaneses generally are always planning before releases, a thing which western devs simply doesn't care or come out with a crappy retcon... just like Korra's S4.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Oct 16, 2021)

Since OP is a retard who never changes, just touch grass. It's literally the same arguments where you just read something from some hack or misinterpret something and take it as "REEEEEEEEEEEEEEE JAPAN IS DOOMED" for the 400th time. Do you have any actual free time beyond doomposting about absolute nonsense?


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Oct 16, 2021)

Oh boy another thread of weeaboo gloom and doom by this fantastic individual who refuses to take any and all advice to fucking go outside and not take anime shit seriously. If you're going to be shitting up the forum with these threads then we get to shit up your threads. 

Anime sucks, find a fucking hobby or better yet, a girlfriend, or boyfriend, fuck if I know what you're into. Knowing you though you'll probably make a thread about how they broke up with you over your constant bitching about anime and Japan.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Oct 16, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Unironically no lol. I legit want that shit to go away because I mean...most people don't even genuinely like that shit so what's the loss?


Lol just close your eyes bro


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 16, 2021)

Real anime fans watch Twinkle Nora Rock Me and know the bad animation is actually satirizing life in a bubble economy.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 16, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> Blame isekai, because isekai is trash but it appeals to Western fags so manages to make money. It's also reflective of the dearth of creativity since isekai is a genre full of trash and only the trash gets adapted. At least moe anime and CGDCT is still good. Even if some of the shows are generic and dull, at least the girls are usually cute.
> 
> It's literally just zoomer Naruto, right down to the fanbase full of creepy fujos.


But the repetition angle, what was a little more charming in the Naruto era then became more tiresome to go through it again. 

And yeah, the huge amount of isekai is tiresome, you've always had animes that follow trends but usually you saw a little more creativity, look at post Love Hina harem series for example, that was a much broader category with a little more creativity than today's isekai.



Ser Prize said:


> I agree with Insol here, if only because we've seen that as progressives crack down on "unnecessary" T&A they keep going further and further. It's laughable at first to say "OH NO NOT THE ANIME TITTIES" but you've seen before where giving inch gets you.


Look at video games, we go from female characters looking more like normal people, ok fair enough, to now looking like 'roided out freaks like Abby in The Last of Us Part II.

Never give an inch to those people.



Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Real anime fans watch Twinkle Nora Rock Me and know the bad animation is actually satirizing life in a bubble economy.


lmao


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 16, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> Lol just close your eyes bro


I did this and all I'm hearing is a bunch of chanting and some voice telling me that "nothing's changed at all" and "does it almost feel like you've been here before?"


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 16, 2021)

All this doom and gloom about Japan, but if you ask me there's something in the Japanese spirit that is very strong and might help cure what ails humanity in the 21st century.

This is why Japanese culture has the special following it has, but it isn't something just distinctly Japanese, it's the way Japanese culture is tapped into what simply makes us human, this is why it resonates with people all over the globe, it's something that the west has forgotten.

So I think Japan would be the _last _country to fall prey to Wokeness, Woke is fundamentally an anti-human mindset that wants you to hate yourself, you'd never see the Japanese hate themselves for being Japanese.


----------



## capitalBBustard (Oct 16, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> All this doom and gloom about Japan, but if you ask me there's something in the Japanese spirit that is very strong and might help cure what ails humanity in the 21st century.
> 
> This is why Japanese culture has the special following it has, but it isn't something just distinctly Japanese, it's the way Japanese culture is tapped into what simply makes us human, this is why it resonates with people all over the globe, it's something that the west has forgotten.
> 
> So I think Japan would be the _last _country to fall prey to Wokeness, Woke is fundamentally an anti-human mindset that wants you to hate yourself, you'd never see the Japanese hate themselves for being Japanese.


I look at this then look at 20-30 sth nip turbo ntr rape doujin creators complain about their politicians being backwards and un-globohomo, and I go "lol"


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 16, 2021)

is there any anime worth while in the last 20 ish years?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 17, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> is there any anime worth while in the last 20 ish years?


Ms. Kobayashi's Dragon Maid
Rising of Shield Hero and/or Rei Zero if you want to bother with isekai
Demon Slayer and it's movie Mugen Train


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 17, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Rising of Shield Hero and/or Rei Zero if you want to bother with isekai


no i dont.

was there aynthing good since planetes?

im not against anime, im lust agaisnt lazyness.

Dragon ball was the end of youth anime, everything later was just for weebs...


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 17, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> is there any anime worth while in the last 20 ish years?


Sword Art Online, Pop Team Epic, Pupa, Boruto, Darling in the Franxx and Boku no Pico are actually good kino anime made for real actual anime fans.


----------



## byuu (Oct 17, 2021)

We need to fight the globohomo by importing comics full of girly looking dudes in dresses from around the globe.


----------



## BananaSplit (Oct 17, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> is there any anime worth while in the last 20 ish years?


Space Battleship Yamato 2199
Baccano!
REDLINE
Gun x Sword
Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn OVA & The Origin

Granted, I generally prefer mangas over anime.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Oct 17, 2021)

Spamton said:


> I feel like this guy just wants this to happen at this point with how much he's pointing it out.


He gets off to it, thinking he will be the westaboo to save the East


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 17, 2021)

capitalBBustard said:


> I look at this then look at 20-30 sth nip turbo ntr rape doujin creators complain about their politicians being backwards and un-globohomo, and I go "lol"


Obviously no country is perfect and I'm talking about the more mainstream stuff.



Stoneheart said:


> no i dont.
> 
> was there aynthing good since planetes?
> 
> ...


Panty and Stocking is a hilarious attempt at western Adult Swim style humor, don't let the name turn you off if you think it's some hentai, there's some pervy humor of course but it's not like that.

It's obscure and never even got a US release, but check out Kemonozume, it's wild and like an update of 80s and 90s "gore anime"

There's also Satoshi Kon's final 2 works, Paranoia Agent and Paprika.



BananaSplit said:


> Baccano!


This is really great.



BananaSplit said:


> Gun x Sword


From the director of Planetes.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 17, 2021)

CreamyHerman’s said:


> He gets off to it, thinking he will be the westaboo to save the East


Does he even realize that there's a billion dollar movie franchise that's gotten 6-7 movies that was based on an anime and the movies were made by an American director? And this whole thing started 14 years ago?



Spoiler



Yes Transformers is anime


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 17, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> is there any anime worth while in the last 20 ish years?


Hunter X Hunter
The Slayers evolution R
Magi myth of the labrynth
Gate ((granted not everyone's cup of tea))
Afro samurai - western influenced but still one of the greats in animation and story telling.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Oct 17, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Does he even realize that there's a billion dollar movie franchise that's gotten 6-7 movies that was based on an anime and the movies were made by an American director? And this whole thing started 14 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen Transformers, but I was under the impression most live adaptations are terrible. Fist of the North star and dragonball come to mind.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 17, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> I've never seen Transformers, but I was under the impression most live adaptations are terrible. Fist of the North star and dragonball come to mind.


Yeah they are, but holy hell was it such a boon to the franchise that it caused it to become bigger than it was in the 1980's and 1990's. It became so prominant that all the long forgotten G1 stuff was able to get new renditions of the characters in the toy lines. So the series reached more people than ever and longtime fans got a ton of stuff for them as well.

As of current they have 3-4 individual transformers lines running along side each other.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 17, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Does he even realize that there's a billion dollar movie franchise that's gotten 6-7 movies that was based on an anime and the movies were made by an American director? And this whole thing started 14 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay? 

I don't see why that negates the insanity the west is enduring right now.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 17, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Okay?
> 
> I don't see why that negates the insanity the west is enduring right now.


What are you doing about it then?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 17, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I don't see why that negates the insanity the west is enduring right now.


The only insanity that's going on is the one inside your head

All this idpol shit is never going to ever have it's last stand with nerd shit, it's going to be taken out by stuff like what's happening with the schools right now.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 17, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> The only insanity that's going on is the one inside your head
> 
> All this idpol shit is never going to ever have it's last stand with nerd shit, it's going to be taken out by stuff like what's happening with the schools right now.


What stuff with schools? They are winning over the schools what are you talking about?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 17, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> What stuff with schools? They are winning over the schools what are you talking about?


There's been massive pushback to critical race theory, especially after the transgender rape coverup. Where the fuck have you been?


----------



## Dagobert (Oct 17, 2021)

I mean, even if it were true, we could just go back to reading manga or webcomics.  Japanese productions exist independently of the anime/manga industries that are also quite good and fun (E.G. the Nagatoro webcomic).  But we see even independent content in the west with all the retardation the mainstream.

Sure, mainstream media might be diluted to some degree for greater profitability, but if you honestly think all media will be sterilized, you're ignoring the existence of all non-mainstream content.  But what do I know, I'm a midwit who enjoys isekai and coomer-bait content in my Asian cartoons.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 17, 2021)

Dagobert said:


> I'm a midwit who enjoys isekai and coomer-bait content in my Asian cartoons.


Don't worry the FEMA camps will have an oven just for your kind.


----------



## Dagobert (Oct 17, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Don't worry the FEMA camps will have an oven just for your kind.


Perhaps they will, but they can't kill me in any way that matters.  I've already laid out my plot in the Lake of Fire and Brimstone, why be afraid of the temporal?

Also, they can't take away my shitty isekai if I own physical copies until the very end.  Seems like a good run.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Oct 17, 2021)

Dagobert said:


> Perhaps they will, but they can't kill me in any way that matters.  I've already laid out my plot in the Lake of Fire and Brimstone, why be afraid of the temporal?
> 
> Also, they can't take away my shitty isekai if I own physical copies until the very end.  Seems like a good run.


lol post physique faggot


----------



## Dagobert (Oct 17, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> lol post physique faggot


I am fat, and women would not have sex with me.

Why do you think I post here?


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 17, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> So I think Japan would be the _last _country to fall prey to Wokeness, Woke is fundamentally an anti-human mindset that wants you to hate yourself, you'd never see the Japanese hate themselves for being Japanese.








						Anti-Japaneseism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Some Japanese have been hating themselves since the 70s and believe in the need to exterminate all Japs.


capitalBBustard said:


> I look at this then look at 20-30 sth nip turbo ntr rape doujin creators complain about their politicians being backwards and un-globohomo, and I go "lol"


This sounds hilarious if true. Source?


Stoneheart said:


> is there any anime worth while in the last 20 ish years?


Genesis of Aquarion, where an orgasm-powered giant robot is the last hope for humanity but all the teenagers who pilot it are dumb as bricks and need to constantly learn lessons from their chad commander. Way better than that hipster "Neon Genesis Evangelion" shit.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 17, 2021)

capitalBBustard said:


> I look at this then look at 20-30 sth nip turbo ntr rape doujin creators complain about their politicians being backwards and un-globohomo, and I go "lol"


What ones? I know they exist but still.


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Oct 17, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> is there any anime worth while in the last 20 ish years?


That's a very wide range. Don't know your taste but I'll list the favorites I have on me:
Sayounara Zetsubou Sensei
Blue Submarine No.6 (fuck 2000 was 21 years ago)
Gugure! Kokkuri-san
Katanagatari
Penguindrum
Tatami Galaxy (11 episode anime are always hidden gems)
Zankyou no Terror


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Oct 17, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Okay?
> 
> I don't see why that negates the insanity the west is enduring right now.


Alright and what the fuck are you going to do about it? Like I get you're a supreme faggot who lives up to their username but if this is such a dire issue then what will you do to save Japan? What do you think rallying people on Kiwi Farms to your cause will somehow do something when everytime you post a "JAPAN WILL BE DOOMED THIS TIME" thread just is met with mockery and scorn at how much of a inbred retard you are?


----------



## Atatata (Oct 18, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> isekai is trash but it appeals to Western fags so manages to make money.


Most isekai start as amateur webnovels on some website. Publishers go over there, fish for whatever is popular, and edit it down to sell. A lot of their anime adaptions are made to just be advertisments for the light novels, which is why they tend to suck.
I doubt there's enough westerners that can read Japanese and make enough of an effort to follow webnovels to make any sort of effect at all.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 18, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> Much to the dismay of purists, anime doesn't live in a bubble. Artistic integrity is what breeds creative inspiration, which then should fuel encouragement and drive for more artistic integrity and creative inspiration. They got a lot of their inspiration from American action and sci fi movies back in the day, as well as classic stories and mythology.
> 
> The only reason I can see Japan going woke now is because they are thinking the loudest voices across the pond is what is popular and mainstream consensus.


I do have some hope because there seems to be a more vibrant counter culture within the anime and weeb scene. Not sure how to explain it. But alot of weebs are young and wish to rebel. Also alot of gen z kids are turning away from pozzed American cartoons back to anime so maybe just maybe we might see a new anime industry Pop up. I am not too hopeful alot of artists who would be writing series are too busy taking Patreon checks from drawing furry porn.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 18, 2021)

I doubt japanese media could get anymore fucked up and degenerate so I don't get all the fuss.


----------



## Bass_Ackdwars (Oct 18, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> I doubt japanese media could get anymore fucked up and degenerate so I don't get all the fuss.


Do not tempt fate on this, it can always get worse, _always_.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 18, 2021)

Bass_Ackdwars said:


> Do not tempt fate on this, it can always get worse, _always_.


That's your opinion, an opinion of a coward.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 18, 2021)

Like I said, there is going to be some wokeism in Japanese media, but it's not a sure thing that woke will go mainstream in Japan like it has in the West. They don't necessarily think like Westerners do.


----------



## Alpha Ape (Oct 18, 2021)

Fuck most anime. The only good anime’s are few are far between. These shows focus to much on peverted jokes,stories. Its absolute degeneracy. If you think shows with underage girls with huge boobs and dudes dressed as chicks are going to fall to a “liberal agenda” then ur a faggot who can’t get a girl, or a closeted fag. Average Japanese “men” are low T cucks and some are you fat weebs. I just wanna watch Saitama battle kaiju.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 19, 2021)

You see my problem is people like @InsolentGaylord  is not playing the trash games they're defending

 Ethereal Principles don't hold up against the very real juggernaut of awful gameplay.

You've got garbage like Omega Quintet, Moero Chronicle Hyper, the vast majority of the Neptunia games, all  of the Galgun series Azur Lane Crosswave, Tokyo Drive Girls, Tokyo tattoo Girls, Valkyrie Drive, Kadagawa jet Girls, School Girl Zombie Hunter, and many others, I have dig deep into the trash heaps, become one with the garbage and the only real conclusion there is that at 30 hours in no pair of titties is going to ever make a turd a solid piece of gold. It's not a make or break thing if a developer decides to focus less on fan service. Because if you want to see tits or ass that bad that you would spend hours killing 10,000 enemies the reward isn't worth the effort.

And as far as japanese media being some bastion as a shield to whatever ideological others whom you disagree with that are out there, you're roughly 30+ years late to the party. Especially since Japanese Media has been altered and the altered versions became massive global franchises such in the case of Power Rangers or Transformers.

Hell actual hentai became incredibly widespread in the states when DVDs became common in the late 90's to early 2000's and you had retailers like Suncoast and Sam Goody offer them for sale and advertised them openly in the store (shelf ads were right under the actual anime). Now mind you The Satanic Panic only petered out during the 2000's and it lasted roughly 20 years.  The Satanic panic was very severe if you're just talking about clamping down on media(there was multiple pieces of actual legislation passed), anything that's happened currently from 2010 onward doesn't compare back then which was more restrictive. And all this still happened in spite of it.

People may cite Star Wars or Star Trek as a decline in western media, Star Wars was bought out by disney who did mishandled the franchise and only with the Mandalorian did it somewhat redeem itself. Star Trek was ruined by Alan Kurtzman who predates all of this by more than a decade. And Netflix doing it's own revivals and them fucking up is nothing new either, they just used to be called Original Movies on the Sci-Fi channel back when it wasn't spelled with 2 y's.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

Didn't Japan like, started to shine *AFTER* it got exposed to western ideologies???

And hasn't Japan been Democracy for 80 years now? They seem to be doing fine with it.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 19, 2021)

FUTUREMAN said:


> Didn't Japan like, started to shine *AFTER* it got exposed to western ideologies???
> 
> And hasn't Japan been Democracy for 80 years now? They seem to be doing fine with it.


Most people don't know that Japan is incredibly tied to the US when it comes to it's economy.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Oct 19, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> is there any anime worth while in the last 20 ish years?


Asobi Asobase
Barakamon
Dororo
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Gintama
Girls und Panzer
Goblin Slayer
Gosick
Gunslinger Girl first season only
Houkago Teibou Nisshi
Kaguya-sama Love Is War
Kanata no Astra
Kara No Kyoukai
Kekkai Sensen
Kemono Jihen
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Kokkoku
Maoujou de Oyasumi
Re Zero
Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari
The Disastrous Life of Saiki
Working!
Just from the top of my head, not all adrenaline filled but certainly a pleasant watch.

To Op; Japan is not the only nation to provide good anime, cartoons, games, or other entertainment. If Japan falls, another will rise to provide.
And i believe that people are getting tired of the woke crowd and the blm climate goons, even my barber who is liberal as fuck start to talk about how tiresome they are.


Spoiler: PANTSU WILL PREVAIL!!!









To all those who argue that Anime is degenerate, true i agree 100%, but take a look at gay pride events and shit in western society where underaged children become more and more involved, with the USA in the front lines.....and that is real, not a few lines on paper. So before you criticize others, clean up your own mess.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 19, 2021)

Pimpleking55 said:


> Asobi Asobase
> Barakamon
> Dororo
> Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
> ...



I know the woke shit isn't profitable, even if some claim it is (it doesn't seem to work unless you hype the product up due to it's connections to a big IP or something). I just keep thinking there is some monolithic conspiracy to make everything uber left wing authoritarian all over the place so I just assume Japan is about to fall in line with that shit. 

I was thinking about how Mamoru Hosuda was talking about how he wished free speech could be restricted so there would be less fanservicy anime or something like that. Stuff like that bothers me a lot.


----------



## Alpha Ape (Oct 19, 2021)

Pimpleking55 said:


> Asobi Asobase
> Barakamon
> Dororo
> Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
> ...


Holy shit not watching crap. The only reason these shows exist is to draw herds of horny neckbeards


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Oct 20, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I know the woke shit isn't profitable, even if some claim it is (it doesn't seem to work unless you hype the product up due to it's connections to a big IP or something). I just keep thinking there is some monolithic conspiracy to make everything uber left wing authoritarian all over the place so I just assume Japan is about to fall in line with that shit.
> 
> I was thinking about how Mamoru Hosuda was talking about how he wished free speech could be restricted so there would be less fanservicy anime or something like that. Stuff like that bothers me a lot.


Maybe you should do something other than get paranoid over what random Japanese people say and blow it out of proportion? Do you have any friends or do anything at all besides doompost and consoom media? Seriously you act like this retarded shit is the end of the world


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Oct 20, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I know the woke shit isn't profitable, even if some claim it is (it doesn't seem to work unless you hype the product up due to it's connections to a big IP or something). I just keep thinking there is some monolithic conspiracy to make everything uber left wing authoritarian all over the place so I just assume Japan is about to fall in line with that shit.
> 
> I was thinking about how Mamoru Hosuda was talking about how he wished free speech could be restricted so there would be less fanservicy anime or something like that. Stuff like that bothers me a lot.


You know Hosuda did say that only to direct the attention from his own fuckup towards something else, he got a lot of shit for that. Japanese are known to be severely autistic when reputation/prestige is on the line. I think the Japanese PTA is more dangerous to anime and shit than the government, but those boomers are almost gone and the new generations are far more lenient with the entertainment industry, my hope for the future is that the pixel censor will go the way of the dinosaur asap.



Alpha Ape said:


> Holy shit not watching crap. The only reason these shows exist is to draw herds of horny neckbeards






You wouldn't recognize a good show when it spits in your face......


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 20, 2021)

Why are there so many black people in the movie Belle?


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 20, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Why are there so many black people in the movie Belle?


What is "Belle"?


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Oct 20, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Why are there so many black people in the movie Belle?


Because you touch your wiener to traps


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 20, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> What is "Belle"?


The Mamoru Hosuda movie which he said he wants to basically ban anime that features sexy characters. Not in the movie itself just in interviews.


----------



## Atatata (Oct 20, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> What is "Belle"?






Anime movie by the guy who did Wolf's Children, Summer Wars, etc.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 20, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> The Mamoru Hosuda movie which he said he wants to basically ban anime that features sexy characters. Not in the movie itself just in interviews.


I'm pretty sure that his comments are being misrepresented.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 20, 2021)

I dunno for real the movie was good...but the female characters were not "strong" or anything. The protagonist was incredibly weak until the very end (not in a bad way just storytelling character development way)...So I dunno what gives. 

I guess he just felt like spiting other creators.


----------



## Atatata (Oct 20, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> I'm pretty sure that his comments are being misrepresented.


It might have been this interview
https://archive.ph/DZbW5
At least from that, it seems less like a matter of having strong female characters, and more of a personal problem with Miyazaki.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 25, 2021)

Ehh...guess you guys are right it's not really something to worry about. 

Still though I don't get why people aren't more vigilant about it still considering that apparently you don't even need to make good fun content in order to win people over anymore according to people for some reason.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Nov 4, 2021)

Atatata said:


> Anime movie by the guy who did Wolf's Children, Summer Wars, etc.


Wolf Children annoyed the fuck out of me at certain points but besides that, it was decent. Never watched this though.


InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2688237


I think the only real push for anime to become "woke" is if outsiders started to write said anime. Much like how most animation is outsourced to South Korea, imagine if writing was outsourced to America, too.


----------



## The Valeyard (Nov 5, 2021)

Since you’ve bumped the thread.



InsolentGaylord said:


> Sexual content wise.


What are you talking about? The Night Queen job has a skill which heals an ally by grabbing their crotch.





Unless you’re admitting that you jacked off to the Gravure Photo Shoot minigame in Kiwami 2 or Live Chat in 6?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 5, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> The Mamoru Hosuda movie which he said he wants to basically ban anime that features sexy characters. Not in the movie itself just in interviews.


He has no say in what goes on in other anime, you paranoid downie.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Nov 18, 2021)

Tokyo's Gender Equality Proposal Raises Censorship Concerns
					

A draft of the Tokyo Metro's “Comprehensive Plan for the Promotion of Gender Equality” has raised concerns about anime and manga censorship.




					blog.jlist.com
				




Lol it begins, Japan is cucking to the west. And you guys kept telling me I was wrong.


----------



## Red Sparrow (Nov 18, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Tokyo's Gender Equality Proposal Raises Censorship Concerns
> 
> 
> A draft of the Tokyo Metro's “Comprehensive Plan for the Promotion of Gender Equality” has raised concerns about anime and manga censorship.
> ...


They say shit like this all the time, and it doesn't seem to go anywhere.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Nov 18, 2021)

Red Sparrow said:


> They say shit like this all the time, and it doesn't seem to go anywhere.


Better yet OP posts this shit then when they get enough negratings, they flee to some hugbox to regain those ratings


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 20, 2021)

You a fan of that rock and roll band?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## I Love Beef (Nov 21, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2738266


Let me guess, fatty hambeasts angry the world doesn't love them for being "large, brave, and stunning", whores angry they aren't being worshiped on the ground they walk on, and envy green dyed wretches angry that fictional women are more appealing than they are, and all 100% Grade A USA/Wanker trash.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 2, 2021)

"But ok, I won't exaggerate. It will probably take 5-8 years (barring complete hostile takeover of unis and businesses there, which is not unlikely, seeing as the western woke has implanted itself into most international corps too) for japan to cave enough that the woke gains a foothold, way more for them to do the damage they did in the west. You cannot escape it, only fight it with equally rotten tactics the woke uses. After all, there is no shame in learning from your adversaries..."

Someone just said this to me. The woke left will take over Japan and we will lose japanese culture in the long run. We can't do anything to stop it yet weebs are indenial about this. only Kukuruyo is aware of this truly.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> "But ok, I won't exaggerate. It will probably take 5-8 years (barring complete hostile takeover of unis and businesses there, which is not unlikely, seeing as the western woke has implanted itself into most international corps too) for japan to cave enough that the woke gains a foothold, way more for them to do the damage they did in the west. You cannot escape it, only fight it with equally rotten tactics the woke uses. After all, there is no shame in learning from your adversaries..."
> 
> Someone just said this to me. The woke left will take over Japan and we will lose japanese culture in the long run. We can't do anything to stop it yet weebs are indenial about this. only Kukuruyo is aware of this truly.


Meds. Now.


----------



## Geet (Dec 2, 2021)

The Nips turn Western kids into weebfag degenerates, then the corrosive ideology these Westerners are exposed to at home ends up infecting the cultural products they interact with. Globalism ensures a bidirectional exchange of cultural pathogens. How dumb do you have to be to believe that Japan would somehow escape the effects of American Leftism while being America's vassal state?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2738266


By “outraged”, you just mean a few random people on Twitter with barely any followers online?

Also:



InsolentGaylord said:


> Tokyo's Gender Equality Proposal Raises Censorship Concerns
> 
> 
> A draft of the Tokyo Metro's “Comprehensive Plan for the Promotion of Gender Equality” has raised concerns about anime and manga censorship.
> ...


By concerns, you just mean a few weaboos on Twitter with barely any real following online?


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> "But ok, I won't exaggerate. It will probably take 5-8 years (barring complete hostile takeover of unis and businesses there, which is not unlikely, seeing as the western woke has implanted itself into most international corps too) for japan to cave enough that the woke gains a foothold, way more for them to do the damage they did in the west. You cannot escape it, only fight it with equally rotten tactics the woke uses. After all, there is no shame in learning from your adversaries..."
> 
> Someone just said this to me. The woke left will take over Japan and we will lose japanese culture in the long run. We can't do anything to stop it yet weebs are indenial about this. only Kukuruyo is aware of this truly.


Minus anime, manga and video games, what in the other 99% of Japanese culture do you engage with? What do you respect about the Japanese other than "they make cool media for me to consoom and they're not like muh ess jay dubble yews"?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 2, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Minus anime, manga and video games, what in the other 99% of Japanese culture do you engage with?


The rest of the ways and traditions over there could keep wokeism from going mainstream like it has in the West.

And even in the West, not all have gone SJW, even if "cancel culture" and censorship try to block "wrong" views.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 2, 2021)

Geet said:


> The Nips turn Western kids into weebfag degenerates, then the corrosive ideology these Westerners are exposed to at home ends up infecting the cultural products they interact with. Globalism ensures a bidirectional exchange of cultural pathogens. *How dumb do you have to be to believe that Japan would somehow escape the effects of American Leftism while being America's vassal state?*


I think a ton of people don't realize how connected both japan and the US are in terms of everything after World War 2.


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 2, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> "cancel culture" and censorship try to stop "wrong" views.


Japanese society is notoriously non-conformist and tolerant of dissenting views


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 2, 2021)

You’re an idiot if you hadn’t realized that American culture has ALWAYS influenced Anime and Japanese games or are we just going to conveniently overlook the fact that most anime idealizes our American culture, how many of the most popular anime series to exist were built upon pre existing story concepts first explored here in America. Trigun, Ghost in The Shell, Gundam, Evangelion, Space Dandy, Speed Racer, Fist Of The North Star, My Hero Academia, Fate Stay Night, Baccano, The Big O, Digimon, Cowboy Bebop, Fooly Cooley, s-CRY-Ed, Shaman King, and Burst Angel are just a few off the top of my head that I can think of that lean quite heavily into their American influences.
So to say that American culture is only now having a visible effect on Anime is just ridiculous and frankly shows how little you understand about the industry. There wouldn’t be any anime without Disney and no Disney without the USA.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 2, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> You’re an idiot if you hadn’t realized that American culture has ALWAYS influenced Anime and Japanese games or are we just going to conveniently overlook the fact that most anime idealizes our American culture, how many of the most popular anime series to exist were built upon pre existing story concepts first explored here in America. Trigun, Ghost in The Shell, Gundam, Evangelion, Space Dandy, Speed Racer, Fist Of The North Star, My Hero Academia, Fate Stay Night, Baccano, The Big O, Digimon, Cowboy Bebop, Fooly Cooley, s-CRY-Ed, Shaman King, and Burst Angel are just a few off the top of my head that I can think of that lean quite heavily into their American influences.
> So to say that American culture is only now having a visible effect on Anime is just ridiculous and frankly shows how little you understand about the industry. There wouldn’t be any anime without Disney and no Disney without the USA.


Nobody believes me when I say similar. They've always worked in tandem with each other. hell Japanese companies will make anime specifically for western audiences and have done so for decades.

Even shit like Hololive is made specifically for the west, that's why 80% of the jokes come from them mispronouncing English words. Compare that to Nijisanji where things are structured differently.

It's gay-ass comicsgate-esque bullshit where you have a bunch of people coming in and who are just in it to wreck the supposed libtards and are ignorant of everything else. The only thing they know of japan is an existing hyper nationalist aspect and that's the only part they want. They would not be pleased for things like Japan's views on guns and many other freedoms they probably take for granted.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 2, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> You’re an idiot if you hadn’t realized that American culture has ALWAYS influenced Anime and Japanese games or are we just going to conveniently overlook the fact that most anime idealizes our American culture, how many of the most popular anime series to exist were built upon pre existing story concepts first explored here in America. Trigun, Ghost in The Shell, Gundam, Evangelion, Space Dandy, Speed Racer, Fist Of The North Star, My Hero Academia, Fate Stay Night, Baccano, The Big O, Digimon, Cowboy Bebop, Fooly Cooley, s-CRY-Ed, Shaman King, and Burst Angel are just a few off the top of my head that I can think of that lean quite heavily into their American influences.
> So to say that American culture is only now having a visible effect on Anime is just ridiculous and frankly shows how little you understand about the industry. There wouldn’t be any anime without Disney and no Disney without the USA.


The thing is that this retard is not saying that American culture is influencing anime but thinks the entirety of Japan will become an extreme liberal utopia of gayness that will be super "woke" where anime ends up like American cartoons in how they push American political messages. It's basically doomposting over American culture wars (that usually amount to slapfights online mind you) controlling Japan.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Sexual content wise.


I'll bet you're just frustrated that Live Chat from Yakuza 6 didn't make a comeback.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 2, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Nobody believes me when I say similar. They've always worked in tandem with each other. hell Japanese companies will make anime specifically for western audiences and have done so for decades.
> 
> Even shit like Hololive is made specifically for the west, that's why 80% of the jokes come from them mispronouncing English words. Compare that to Nijisanji where things are structured differently.
> 
> It's gay-ass comicsgate-esque bullshit where you have a bunch of people coming in and who are just in it to wreck the supposed libtards and are ignorant of everything else.


I think Hololive might be a bit of a stretch there considering the release schedule for everything, though I do believe they had always intended to use the Japanese audience as a test group to see if it could be a viable American market. That’s only natural though considering the population here. The American and Chinese markets are almost always priority number one for these sorts of endeavors.

That is to say that I otherwise agree with your sentiment. However it’s worth noting that people seem to like conflating a few instances of change with a collapse of of the industry itself into woke politics. Let’s not forget that there are just as many producers who are railing against woke culture. My Hero Academia for instance is a perfect example of an anime that still embraces the very roots from which it and so many other shows were birthed with loveable sleazes like Mineta who for all intents and purposes exemplifies antithesis of woke culture in all that he is like Master Roshi before him and other such comedic perverts.

Most importantly let’s not forget that most anime even to this day feature strong male protagonists with a focus on embracing masculinity and generally reinforcing gender stereotypes. Female led anime often follow the same rules for their gender. In the few cases where the female is a strong independent masculine type they still often experience very feminine and natural moments of more stereotypical behavior for a woman. Really all of this talk of the woke taking over anime is just a bunch of people who don’t know what their talking about panicking and exaggerating.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 3, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I think Hololive might be a bit of a stretch there considering the release schedule for everything, though I do believe they had always intended to use the Japanese audience as a test group to see if it could be a viable American market. That’s only natural though considering the population here. The American and Chinese markets are almost always priority number one for these sorts of endeavors.
> 
> That is to say that I otherwise agree with your sentiment. However it’s worth noting that people seem to like conflating a few instances of change with a collapse of of the industry itself into woke politics. Let’s not forget that there are just as many producers who are railing against woke culture. My Hero Academia for instance is a perfect example of an anime that still embraces the very roots from which it and so many other shows were birthed with loveable sleazes like Mineta who for all intents and purposes exemplifies antithesis of woke culture in all that he is like Master Roshi before him and other such comedic perverts.
> 
> Most importantly let’s not forget that most anime even to this day feature strong male protagonists with a focus on embracing masculinity and generally reinforcing gender stereotypes. Female led anime often follow the same rules for their gender. In the few cases where the female is a strong independent masculine type they still often experience very feminine and natural moments of more stereotypical behavior for a woman. Really all of this talk of the woke taking over anime is just a bunch of people who don’t know what their talking about panicking and exaggerating.


MHA has a very left leaning fandom in the states though.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 3, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> MHA has a very left leaning fandom in the states though.


That really doesn’t matter long term. Look what happened to Utena, a show almost exclusively lauded by Communists and Lefties. It’s dead and long buried, remembered only as a peculiar and laughable oddity around which the stranger dregs of the anime community periodically gather to heap praise upon its corpse for being progressive.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 3, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> MHA has a very left leaning fandom in the states though.


Yeah but like manga authors don't really acknowledge their American fanbase. Otherwise manga like Attack on Titan would take very different turns


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 3, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> That really doesn’t matter long term. Look what happened to Utena, a show almost exclusively lauded by Communists and Lefties. It’s dead and long buried, remembered only as a peculiar and laughable oddity around which the stranger dregs of the anime community periodically gather to heap praise upon its corpse for being progressive.


Oh god I forgot about Utena, I watched that along with Martian Successor Nadesco at around the same time.

Makes me wonder why the same didn't happen to Nadia with a progressive touting fandom.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 3, 2021)

Doctor of Autism said:


> Attack on Titan


Alternate Title: The Jews had it coming.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 3, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Alternate Title: The Jews had it coming.


Wasn't the ending considered worse than how Game of Thrones ended?

I tend to avoid 100+ episode series until they're done and over with so I know I won't be going through seasons of filler.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 3, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Wasn't the ending considered worse than how Game of Thrones ended?
> 
> I tend to avoid 100+ episode series until they're done and over with so I know I won't be going through seasons of filler.


You know, I may be in the minority on this but I actually hated the beginning of Attack On Titan more than I did the later parts. Now granted that may be because I watched the dubbed anime in the beginning. I seriously could not stand all the constant screaming and whining. Like, yeah I get it you’re in a horrible situation and all but seriously stop screaming every line of dialog. I genuinely hated pretty much every character up until the Marlyians were revealed. After that I genuinely feel the manga handled things decently enough. I get that some people don’t like it for their own personal reasons but I thought the ending was good enough for what it was. I think a lot of people just like to complain honestly.


----------



## Snuckening (Dec 3, 2021)

> Japanese Entertainment is slowly being corrupted by western ideologies.​



A glorious victory, against a degenerate race of effeminite, submissive, manlet, aspiring-child-fuckers.

Also, this is a forum for grown-ups, over the age of 18. There is no reason for ANY discussion of cartoons or video games here, (unless it's discussing what you should/shouldn't let your kids watch/play). 

There are other, dedicated forums for discussion of toys and children's entertainment. (or there's Reddit, if you're one of those grown adults who likes to watch cartoons, sleep in a race-car bed with your plush-toys, play video games, wear footy-pyjamas, etc)


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 3, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> I'll bet you're just frustrated that Live Chat from Yakuza 6 didn't make a comeback.



I mean censorship sucks.


albert the programmer said:


> By “outraged”, you just mean a few random people on Twitter with barely any followers online?
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


They had to revise or remove those parts that were endangering free expression actually...so yeah it was enough to affect it.


----------



## IKOL (Dec 3, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> It got locked.


and you not stripped off the forum commenting privileges, which was a mistake.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 3, 2021)

Harvey WINstein said:


> How so?
> View attachment 2628203


Source?


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 7, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> That really doesn’t matter long term. Look what happened to Utena, a show almost exclusively lauded by Communists and Lefties. It’s dead and long buried, remembered only as a peculiar and laughable oddity around which the stranger dregs of the anime community periodically gather to heap praise upon its corpse for being progressive.


Isn't it not actually communist or leftist outside of having vague yuri/yaoi elements and a dark-skinned chick which makes Twitter weirdos go apeshit? It always used to just be described as the "Evangelion of magical girls" like a decade ago I guess.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 7, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> "Evangelion of magical girls"


In what way? By what possible metric could you conceivably believe that it’s anywhere near Evangelion levels of quality. Even by Magic Girl standards it’s pretty lack luster and more than a little disjointed. It’s not even up to Mai Otome’s quality and that’s saying something because I really hate that show. My Hime by comparison is a much better fit and much closer to Evangelion quality though it struggles in some aspects. Overall it doesn’t pass the Mai Otome bar and barely got over Dog Days Of Summer if only because Dog Days Of Summer is just that much more insufferable.


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 7, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> In what way? By what possible metric could you conceivably believe that it’s anywhere near Evangelion levels of quality. Even by Magic Girl standards it’s pretty lack luster and more than a little disjointed. It’s not even up to Mai Otome’s quality and that’s saying something because I really hate that show. My Hime by comparison is a much better fit and much closer to Evangelion quality though it struggles in some aspects. Overall it doesn’t pass the Mai Otome bar and barely got over Dog Days Of Summer if only because Dog Days Of Summer is just that much more insufferable.


I honestly have no idea, that's just how people described it on forums and TV Tropes (it wasn't as bad back then, trust me) like a decade ago because it was apparently really deep and played with a bunch of tropes of the genre. I watched like 2 episodes and all I remember is the main girl pulls a sword out of the dark-skinned chick using magic and duels random guys from her school. Does it get any better assuming you aren't a Twitter loon who cooms over dark-skinned chicks, crossdressing women, and gays/lesbians?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 7, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> I honestly have no idea, that's just how people described it on forums and TV Tropes (it wasn't as bad back then, trust me) like a decade ago because it was apparently really deep and played with a bunch of tropes of the genre. I watched like 2 episodes and all I remember is the main girl pulls a sword out of the dark-skinned chick using magic and duels random guys from her school. Does it get any better assuming you aren't a Twitter loon who cooms over dark-skinned chicks, crossdressing women, and gays/lesbians?


At one point a chick turns into a cow because of a bell and if my memory is correct I believe the main girl turns into a car during the final episode. Everything I remember of that show makes me think it was just some shitty gag comic beforehand. It’s just bad jokes and bad art.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 8, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> In what way? By what possible metric could you conceivably believe that it’s anywhere near Evangelion levels of quality. Even by Magic Girl standards it’s pretty lack luster and more than a little disjointed. It’s not even up to Mai Otome’s quality and that’s saying something because I really hate that show. My Hime by comparison is a much better fit and much closer to Evangelion quality though it struggles in some aspects. Overall it doesn’t pass the Mai Otome bar and barely got over Dog Days Of Summer if only because Dog Days Of Summer is just that much more insufferable.


Revolutionary Girl Utena only received an uptick in popularity in the last few years because no one wanted to admit that Madoka Magica was a good anime.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 8, 2021)

albert the programmer said:


> Revolutionary Girl Utena only received an uptick in popularity in the last few years because no one wanted to admit that Madoka Magica was a good anime.


I mean from what I’ve seen of Madoka Magica it isn’t very good either, though still leagues more competent and watchable than Utena if Madoka’s first episode is anything to go by. I tried watching it after my annual revisit of My Hime because I had heard Madoka Magica was supposed to be really good. I was told it starts off like a regular Magical Girl anime and then gets darker. That wasn’t true though. If anything it was pretty ham fisted at the very beginning, front loading everything with promise that the story will be dark. Sure that works sometimes but Magica just really didn’t pull it off very well and ultimately the rest of episode on feels pretty cringey due to the dialog. I’ll probably try rewatching it one day, I always try to give shows a fair shake, but man it didn’t do itself any favors. Still though its a masterpiece compaired to Utenia.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 9, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2783709


They won't admit you have a point.

You're a sperg, but you have a point. It does suck watching this happen in real time.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 9, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> They won't admit you have a point.
> 
> You're a sperg, but you have a point. It does suck watching this happen in real time.



Shhhhhh. That post may not even be a bad thing they already revised some of the bad parts of that recommendation thing.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 10, 2021)

Why are you so gay, lord?


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 10, 2021)

The far left has been working on Japan for a while now. It is far from too late but it doesn't seem like they are putting up a better fight than here. But really I-No in Guilty Gear Strive should have been proof enough to everyone that "Based Nippon" is as vulnerable as the rest of the world to the bullshit.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 10, 2021)

A moderate fanservice is kewl.

A whole butt load of fanservice is fucking gay. 

The whole anime industry is fucking gay.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 10, 2021)

Happy Fish said:


> The far left has been working on Japan for a while now. It is far from too late but it doesn't seem like they are putting up a better fight than here. But really I-No in Guilty Gear Strive should have been proof enough to everyone that "Based Nippon" is as vulnerable as the rest of the world to the bullshit.


>asking a woman to put on a jacket
>this somehow causes the fall of western civilization

Telling whores to cover up has made islam last thousands of years.

Also Netflix is funding anime


----------



## byuu (Dec 10, 2021)

Why do the far-left commies have to ruin my good old American Christian anime?
The tits and panty shots made it extra trad.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 10, 2021)

byuu said:


> Why do the far-left commies have to ruin my good old American Christian anime?
> The tits and panty shots made it extra trad.


Probably because the people screaming against it are outliers. They control nothing of any substance. No media outlets, no conventions, no well established youtube channels with industry ties. It's like screaming at a river to not flow into the ocean, they have no infrastructure in place to prevent such an action.


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 10, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> >asking a woman to put on a jacket
> >this somehow causes the fall of western civilization
> 
> Telling whores to cover up has made islam last thousands of years.
> ...


The point is they got a relatively niche series to self-censor to appease California cultural standards. You could point to Arksys getting an LA studio for this but it isn't as bad as Sony censoring games upstream. It is easy to downplay any instance of censorship, but the problem is the societal implications that even the place that produces big boobed cave paintings for massive profit and funzies isn't safe from this bullshit that we have been suffering. It is a problem. I hope Japan will be smarter than we have been.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 10, 2021)

Happy Fish said:


> The point is they got a relatively niche series to self-censor to appease California cultural standards. You could point to Arksys getting an LA studio for this but it isn't as bad as Sony censoring games upstream. It is easy to downplay any instance of censorship, but the problem is the societal implications that even the place that produces big boobed cave paintings for massive profit and funzies isn't safe from this bullshit that we have been suffering. It is a problem. I hope Japan will be smarter than we have been.


Sony's censorship instances have been relatively minor at most and prior to that many Japanese Devs who made low end fetish games already started making changes to appeal more towards western audiences so they could meet acceptability standards. Companies like idea factory even made new policies around 2016 because they knew children are not found sexually provocative by western standards.

If you want to talk about flat out harsh policies and and removals of games for decency reasons, Xbox and Steam currently hold higher records.


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 10, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Sony's censorship instances have been relatively minor at most and prior to that many Japanese Devs who made low end fetish games already started making changes to appeal more towards western audiences so they could meet acceptability standards. Companies like idea factory even made new policies around 2016 because they knew children are not found sexually provocative by western standards.
> 
> If you want to talk about flat out harsh policies and and removals of games for decency reasons, Xbox and Steam currently hold higher records.


As far as I know Sony is the only one of those companies headquartered in Japan who is censoring games based on western standards in Japan. If something has changed I am unaware of I would like to know.

Also this is a bit of a kafkaism because before this shit people would say stuff like 'it is their right to self censor they don't have to make things for you.' Now that they are tightening the strings assholes don't now just get to say 'things were heading that way anyway.' No. Fuck you. They were not. There is a huge difference between trying to appeal to a western audience which yes many Japanese companies dream of doing (and fail hard because they try to appeal to their California business partners) and saying 'no you have to change your standards here because of the west.'

It is 2021. You don't get to act like the slippery slope doesn't exist anymore. It exists and they are shoving mother fuckers down it


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 10, 2021)

Happy Fish said:


> As far as I know Sony is the only one of those companies headquartered in Japan who is censoring games based on western standards in Japan. If something has changed I am unaware of I would like to know.
> 
> Also this is a bit of a kafkaism because before this shit people would say stuff like 'it is their right to self censor they don't have to make things for you.' Now that they are tightening the strings assholes don't now just get to say 'things were heading that way anyway.' No. Fuck you. They were not. There is a huge difference between trying to appeal to a western audience which yes many Japanese companies dream of doing (and fail hard because they try to appeal to their California business partners) and saying 'no you have to change your standards here because of the west.'
> 
> It is 2021. You don't get to act like the slippery slope doesn't exist anymore. It exists and they are shoving mother fuckers down it


Nintendo has taken the banhammer to the dev of Super Seducer and canceled the switch port within days of release. Now that's a Japanese developer stopping the release of a western game.

In 2018 Sony Group(which is the parent company) instigated changes that would start to unify all branches of the company so they could work together on very large scale projects. This has been Kenichiro Yoshida's goal since he got in during 2018. His previous position, he was known to cut excess or underperforming sections of the company. Which is also what happened in the wake of him becoming CEO.








						Kenichiro Yoshida
					

In 2018, Yoshida took the reins as CEO at electronics and media giant Sony Corporation, making it his priority to maximize the value of content and IP for all units while encouraging cross-company …




					variety.com
				




The parent company has been calling way more major shots than previous generations when it comes to Playstation. PC ports of playstation games are a thing because the whole logic is the first hit is on an open platform, if you want more you have to pay for a new console and maybe the network services. This is also tied into why we're getting things like Video game TV shows because they're just big commercials.

TLDR, this is Japan's own doing and the western branches are still subjugated to them.

But yeah if you're signed up for stuff now and you win a platinum, you get some random celebrity or anime character now congratulating you for winning trophies. This is something that never happened in years prior. The brand unification thing is pretty much the speartip of all the changes. It's less political and more of a money thing. They want you to know that they have Playstation, Spiderman, Crunchy Roll, Demon Slayer, etc. and that you have access to them under a single corporate umbrella.


----------



## Dialtone (Dec 10, 2021)

Spoiler: Everyone ITT


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 10, 2021)

Dialtone said:


> Spoiler: Everyone ITT


I look forward to the day I hear his screams when paramount+ decides to update OS, TNG, and Voyager the same way Lucas did to Star Wars only instead digitally enhancing everyone's diversity.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 10, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Probably because the people screaming against it are outliers. They control nothing of any substance. No media outlets, no conventions, no well established youtube channels with industry ties. It's like screaming at a river to not flow into the ocean, they have no infrastructure in place to prevent such an action.



So you are basically saying they are a part of the elite/establishment these puritans then. 

You are really odd when you try to take both sides to the point it's hard to tell if we should take you seriously.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> So you are basically saying they are a part of the elite/establishment these puritans then.


What the fuck are you trying to argue?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 10, 2021)

What the shit said:


> What the fuck are you trying to argue?


Basically that we are irrelevant and that the only people who matter are those who want political correctness because they are the majority.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Basically that we are irrelevant and that the only people who matter are those who want political correctness because they are the majority.


That's dumb because most people don't give a shit about PC unless it becomes too fucking retarded to bare and then we say something (which happens to be all the time).

If we're talking about Japanese entertainment though I highly disagree because they could care less about what SJW think.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 10, 2021)

What the shit said:


> That's dumb because most people don't give a shit about PC unless it becomes too fucking retarded to bare and then we say something (which happens to be all the time).
> 
> If we're talking about Japanese entertainment though I highly disagree because they could care less about what SJW think.



But I thought they did care about what SJWs thing? What about Kadokawa and what Marissa was saying? 

...bah, everything is contradictory now.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> But I thought they did care about what SJWs thing?


Well they need to "care" so troons and fags aren't up their ass all the time asking dumb questions about representation this and gender that. Nobody would want to have something they make in a negative light, that goes for most things in the world. The difference being is that either you appeal to the troons so they aren't up your asshole, or you don't and they're up your asshole (like in Japanese entertainment).


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 10, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Well they need to "care" so troons and fags aren't up their ass all the time asking dumb questions about representation this and gender that. Nobody would want to have something they make in a negative light, that goes for most things in the world. The difference being is that either you appeal to the troons so they aren't up your asshole, or you don't and they're up your asshole (like in Japanese entertainment).


Sounds like it's better for them to be up your asshole considering pandering to them seems to result in bad things happening. 

People keep talking about Japan becoming just like the west soon and people are panicking like shit.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> People keep talking about Japan becoming just like the west soon and people are panicking like shit.


You have to be joking.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 10, 2021)

*THE RETARD IS CALLING PEOPLE RETARDS LMAO*


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 10, 2021)

I watched Nane Gome Henerosiakai, the hospital drama from 2016, and everything seemed perfectly Japanese. It wasn't an anime though so maybe that's the problem, weeb shit is the market that is rapidly changing while the culture and TV is the same.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 10, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Well they need to "care" so troons and fags aren't up their ass all the time asking dumb questions about representation this and gender that. Nobody would want to have something they make in a negative light, that goes for most things in the world. The difference being is that either you appeal to the troons so they aren't up your asshole, or you don't and they're up your asshole (like in Japanese entertainment).


The gradual rise of PC culture was founded on "who cares so long as it's not [x] bad".  Because it never starts that bad, but as time goes on it gets worse and worse and harder and harder to ignore.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> People keep talking about Japan becoming just like the west soon and people are panicking like shit.


Listen I get you have multiple mirrors in your room, but that doesn't mean the reflections are different people


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 10, 2021)

Doctor of Autism said:


> Listen I get you have multiple mirrors in your room, but that doesn't mean the reflections are different people


Rubber padding is not mirrors, no matter how hard he tries


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> *You are really odd when you try to take both sides* to the point it's hard to tell if we should take you seriously.


That's centrism baby, it's a feature not a bug.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 11, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I watched Nane Gome Henerosiakai, the hospital drama from 2016, and everything seemed perfectly Japanese. It wasn't an anime though so maybe that's the problem, weeb shit is the market that is rapidly changing while the culture and TV is the same.



I haven't seen much evidence of this in anime in general.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 11, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I haven't seen much evidence of this in anime in general.


Watch non-animated shit you fucking baby.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Dec 11, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Watch non-animated shit you fucking baby.


Like what? Boring-ass, cringe-acted, what-is-even-postproduction?, I-attended-a-film-school-for-one-semester-and-now-I'm-a-director! doramas?


----------



## byuu (Dec 11, 2021)

bot_for_hire said:


> Like what? Boring-ass, cringe-acted, what-is-even-postproduction?, I-attended-a-film-school-for-one-semester-and-now-I'm-a-director! doramas?


Clearly, cartoons about sexualized underage girls talking about food and tit size written by some pervert are better.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Dec 11, 2021)

byuu said:


> Clearly, cartoons about sexualized underage girls talking about food and tit size written by some pervert are better.


At least they are not boring and you can make fun of them. Dorama are literally for hate-watching.


----------



## augment (Dec 11, 2021)

I was going to ask for film suggestions but boy, did I step into a quagmire of opinions.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 11, 2021)

Reminder that anime creators don't dig deep in woke shit. The big gays and trannies in anime are literally just a whatever because it isn't a big deal in Japan. Gaijin piggus are the only faggots that make it a issue.


----------



## The Holmes (Dec 11, 2021)

Thread is almost two months old and the OP is still a faggot.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Dec 11, 2021)

agility_ said:


> I was going to ask for film suggestions but boy, did I step into a quagmire of opinions.


Waterboys, faggot.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 11, 2021)

agility_ said:


> I was going to ask for film suggestions but boy, did I step into a quagmire of opinions.


If you want to see a japanese film with basically no censorship look up the uncut edition of 47 Ronin. It's a great movie besides.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Dec 11, 2021)

No reasonable adult cares about cartoons, much less degenarate japshit doodles.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 11, 2021)

Steam's list of banned anime games


			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aAbrEDNa2NmgntrKtij0RuxKneiFcTJisGyfMUv2nnM/edit#gid=975765620


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 11, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Steam's list of banned anime games
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aAbrEDNa2NmgntrKtij0RuxKneiFcTJisGyfMUv2nnM/edit#gid=975765620


Most of them seem to be shovelware also...


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 11, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Most of them seem to be shovelware also...


Every game that has been subjected to censorship due to porn has been shovelware.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 11, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Most of them seem to be shovelware also...


So


----------



## Sanshain (Dec 12, 2021)

byuu said:


> Clearly, cartoons about sexualized underage girls talking about food and tit size written by some pervert are better.



Yes.


----------

